# Ammo Question



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I was reading Shipwrecks post about stocking up on ammo and I was thinking. 

I currently have .40 S&W and .45ACP. Since I have bought all the guns I plan on buying for now, I think I will dedicate 2007 to stocking up on ammo. I see allot of you guys are jumping on that Winchester box of 100 from Walmart. I have bought a couple of them myself. I even bought a 50 round box of Remington, for 10 bucks at Walmart. I have also bought a couple boxes of Hydrshock, Remington Sabre and Speer for defense only.

My question is, I see all you guys stocking up with 1000 rounds of FMJ. Is this just to have target ammo avaiable? Can FMJ be trusted for defense? I can't afford to stock up on 1000 rounds of .45 JHP. I could however stock up on FMJ pretty fast. I guess I need some insight on this...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All my ammo stock(.223,.45,9mm,and .380) is ball ammo(WWB)
and yes ball is ok for self defense,it has killed many people during wartime for many many years:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> I was reading Shipwrecks post about stocking up on ammo and I was thinking.
> 
> I currently have .40 S&W and .45ACP. Since I have bought all the guns I plan on buying for now, I think I will dedicate 2007 to stocking up on ammo. I see allot of you guys are jumping on that Winchester box of 100 from Walmart. I have bought a couple of them myself. I even bought a 50 round box of Remington, for 10 bucks at Walmart. I have also bought a couple boxes of Hydrshock, Remington Sabre and Speer for defense only.
> 
> My question is, I see all you guys stocking up with 1000 rounds of FMJ. Is this just to have target ammo avaiable? Can FMJ be trusted for defense? I can't afford to stock up on 1000 rounds of .45 JHP. I could however stock up on FMJ pretty fast. I guess I need some insight on this...


Well, FMJ is used for practice. WIth ammo prices going up, or if something else happens, I think most people wanna have extra ammo just in case. Granted, JHP is better for self defense, but FMJ will do in a pinch. I don't feel the need to have as much JHP on hand - but I do have some.

I've found that I like the WWB hollow points at Wal-Mart. I started using that recently when I read some info showing that it performed as well as the more expensive brands. A box of 50 is about the same price of 20 of the others.

I would watch out for those big boxed of Remmington Green Box hollowpoints they sell at Wal-Mart. I bought one of those 100 round packs a couple of years ago. Worst flash I have ever seen from a bullet. Its amazing how big the flash is at the dark, indoor range I shoot at. I'd hate to see that stuff shoot thru a comped gun at night. I've gotten rid of most of those rounds, and I won't buy them again.

I'm up to 200 rounds of 5.7mm stacked up now...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

FMJ are just as good as anything out there. Most cases they feed better and work better as this is what most pistol designs were made for. Prices on ammo is going nowhere but up. That's why you might think about reloading your own.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Prices on ammo is going nowhere but up. That's why you might think about reloading your own.


+1 :smt023


----------

